# Video Transardinia !!!!



## gpsman (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi guys my name is Giorgio , I am from Italy , Sardinia .
My island it is a real paradise for mountain biking , still scarcely populated , with an average altitude of 2000 ft , highest peaks topping at 6000 ft , wild nature , and a very nice climate allowing mountain biking practice all year-round.
We also can enjoy a fantastic trail ,The TRANSARDINIA , 7 days , from North to South. 450 km . 33.000 ft of total climb ,of pure freeriding bliss!
this is a link to a video showing one of the nicest singletrack downhill trails in the area of Cagliari , the main city , down in the south .
Judge it by yourself....


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

Can you please post it in youtube? I cannot get the video where I am.


----------



## gpsman (Feb 11, 2007)

it is already on youtube, but because of its lenght I had to cut it in 4 files.
here is the link of the #1 ,then you can find the others clicking on "more from this user"
Thank you for your interest


----------



## 1+1 (Dec 20, 2006)

gpsman, thanks for the link. will check it out


----------



## gpsman (Feb 11, 2007)

Next Transardinia dates :
27 april
5 may 
11 may
http://www.transardinia.it


----------

